# M. Krieger in Deutschland



## Stxxxxxxxxx (25. August 2007)

Moin,

vielleicht ja für den einen oder anderen interessant.

Mel Krieger kommt am 25. und 28. April 2008 nach Neustadt.

weitere Infos hier: http://www.kalles-angelshop.de/events.htm

Gruß Stephan


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ist das so ein Super Fliegen Fischer wie Mauri?

Wahrscheinlich irgend eine Legende die ich bloß nicht kenn^^


----------



## südlicht (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hi Flo,

gib den Namen einfach mal bei Google ein... Und dann nimm dir viel Zeit zum Lesen 

Gruß, Eric


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Der hat ja über alles ein Buch geschrieben das mit Fliegenfischen zu tun hat!


----------



## südlicht (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Manche würden ihn nicht als Guru, sondern eher als Ober-Guru bezeichnen.... 

Es gibt wohl, nach verschiedenen Meinungen, bessere Werfer, seine Klasse zu unterrichten und seine Art machen ihn aber auf jeden Fall einzigartig.

So wie jeder Katholik wohl den Papst kennt, so kennt jeder ambitionierte Fliegenfischer Mel Krieger.

Habe mir fest vorgenommen, dass ich, soweit machbar, einen Kurs bei ihm belegen möchte.

Gruß, Eric


----------



## Flo66 (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Na der Ober-Guru hat wohl seinen Preis.^^

Sonst hörte ich immer (ich glaub der vorname ist Michael)Mauri, Michael Mauri der beste Einhänder Europas, der hier ist mir neu.

Was macht der eigentlich in Neustadt.

Und Michael Mauri macht demnächst oder nächstes Frühjahr eine Reise mit den verschiedensten Flifis.
Das weiß ich von Frau Be,ba die fährt nämlich, so erzählte sie ganz stoz was sie wohl auch sein kann, das sie mit fährt.


----------



## südlicht (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Klar, Mauri (michael stimmt übrigens ) ist ebenfalls ein sehr sehr guter Werfer. Ich denke, man kann sie auch nur schlecht vergleichen. 

Mel Krieger ist übrigens Amerikaner, auf www.melkrieger.com kannst du mehr über ihn erfahren.

Für mich persönlich hat er zumindest einen unerreichbaren  Kultstatus...


----------



## südlicht (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@ Stephan: Asyl am Kurswochenende in Neustadt?


----------



## Pikepauly (25. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Das hab ich mir auch schon mal vorgemerkt.
Da wirds auf jeden Fall voll in Neustadt.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



südlicht schrieb:


> @ Stephan: Asyl am Kurswochenende in Neustadt?



You are welcome !!!

... wie immer ? Luftbett und Gespielin ? :q:q:q

Ich sach schon mal Doc Meyer - T. : BESCHEID

Grüße vom "großen Bruder" :l

Smølfen ähh, sorry, anderes Forum

Stephan


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Na der Ober-Guru hat wohl seinen Preis.^^
> 
> Sonst hörte ich immer (ich glaub der vorname ist Michael)Mauri, Michael Mauri der beste Einhänder Europas, der hier ist mir neu.
> 
> ...



Isn Kumpel von Kalle und M.Mauri wirft nen "Notenschlüssel" - 
man kann also sagen : Der hat es drauf.

Ich kann nicht mal den "Voodoo - cast"

Gruß Stephan


----------



## südlicht (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stephan schrieb:


> You are welcome !!!
> 
> ... wie immer ? Luftbett und Gespielin ? :q:q:q
> 
> ...


 
Wie immer! 
Das klingt ja schon mal genital... #6

Und sag dem Doc ich hätte neue Fliegen, er soll doch schon mal ne anständige Zange suchen... :q

btw. Gespielin... hast ihr meine Nummer nicht gegeben, bis jetzt kam nämlich nix an? 

Der "Kleine", der jetzt in die Falle hüpft... |wavey:


----------



## Flo66 (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



> Ich kann nicht mal den "Voodoo - cast"


 
Der ist auch echt verwirrend, auf Flyfishing Bemba.de kann man ein Vider von Mauri sehen, ist Mauri denn Deutscher?


----------



## Stingray (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Pech-Angler Flo schrieb:


> Der ist auch echt verwirrend, auf Flyfishing Bemba.de kann man ein Vider von Mauri sehen, ist Mauri denn Deutscher?


 
Nee, ein waschechter Mauritanier . Aus dem schönen Mauritanien .



Gruß Thomas






P.S.  War ein Spaß #h. Er ist Deutscher .


----------



## Flo66 (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Erika Bemba, sie hat Fachausdrücke genommen zur Wurftechnick da kam ich nich ganz mit, sie hat von ahc ich weiß nich von was gesprochen,^^aber er soll ja eigene Technicken oder so erforscht, entwickelt haben.Stimmt das?


----------



## Stingray (26. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Kyllfischer schrieb:


> Hi
> WEr hat dir den den Flo ins Ohr gesetzt.
> Der ist nichtmal unter den besten 5... ??!!??
> Hast das Video ja gesehen 80% der Würfe braucht die Menschheit einfach nicht...
> ...


 
Zu Punkt eins : Bei unserem Flifitreffen im Kiwittsmoor habe ich und ein paar Ander Michi ermuntert auf der abgesteckten Wurfbahn zu werfen. Nach langem rumdrucksen hat Er es dann einmal getan. 34 Meter ( 6er LPXe) mit Gegenwind fand ich für einen Versuch gar nicht schlecht . 
Zu Punkt zwei : Sieht aber geil aus .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## xxxxxx (27. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hi



> Sieht aber geil aus


Sieht vielleicht gut aus, aber solange meine Fliegen im oder aufm Wasser Fische fangen ist mir so ein gewurschtel das Fliegenfischen nicht wert.
Wenn denn irgendwann mal die Fische die Fliegen in der Luft nehmen, dann werde ich mir die DVD nochmals ansehen, und vielleicht den ein oder anderen wurf aneignen.


> 34 Meter ( 6er LPXe) mit Gegenwind fand ich für einen Versuch gar nicht schlecht


Ist ja schön wenn mans kann, aber ich bezweifle das man es BRAUCHT. 
Gruß Marco


----------



## Flo66 (28. August 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ist er nur ein Trickwerfer, vom Fangen her nicht besonders hevorgehoben?


----------



## südlicht (1. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hallo... |wavey:

Hat sich hier schon jemand für den Workshop am 28.04.08 in Neustadt angemeldet? 

Schönes Wochenende,

Eric


----------



## Flo66 (5. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Was für ei Workshop?

Wenn man mal Fragen darf?


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Angel-Azubi Flo schrieb:


> Ist er nur ein Trickwerfer, vom Fangen her nicht besonders hevorgehoben?



Moin,

guckst du hier : http://de.springforelle.de/

und wurstelst dich selber durch.

Grüssung Stephan #h


----------



## Flo66 (6. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Danke!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (7. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



südlicht schrieb:


> Hallo... |wavey:
> 
> Hat sich hier schon jemand für den Workshop am 28.04.08 in Neustadt angemeldet?
> 
> ...



Joo,
ich :q#6

Alles geklärt - ist O.K. Anzahlung ist unterwegs :vik::vik::vik:

... wann erscheinst du hier ?

Rest per "Sprechverbindung" |rolleyes

Gruß Stephan #h#h#h


----------



## AndreasG (8. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Mensch Stephan!

Was brauchst du denn nen Workshop, geh einfach lieber öfter mit mir an die Küste und kuck genau zu was ich mache.
Oder liegt es an meiner direkten Art deine Würfe zu kritisieren und du dann mit verweinten Augen nicht mehr so gut siehst? |supergri

Gruß
Andreas
P.S. freue mich schon auf nachdem, wird sicher wieder lustig!


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (8. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Mensch Stephan!
> 
> Was brauchst du denn nen Workshop, geh einfach lieber öfter mit mir an die Küste und kuck genau zu was ich mache.
> Oder liegt es an meiner direkten Art deine Würfe zu kritisieren und du dann mit verweinten Augen nicht mehr so gut siehst? |supergri
> ...



Moin Andreas,

das ist ja das Problem . - ich habe dir zu oft zugesehen und deinen Wurfstil übernommen.
Ich hoffe, Mel schaft es, mich wieder hinzukriegen :q:q:q

... und die verweinten Augen :c wenn du genau aufgepast hast, schoß mir immer dann das Wasser in die Augen wenn du deine Fliegenbox geöffnet hast.

Ich dachte dann immer: All das teure Bindematerial - verschwendet |gr::q

Ansonsten bis gleich #h|bla:

Grüssung Stephan


----------



## Stingray (8. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



südlicht schrieb:


> Hallo... |wavey:
> 
> Hat sich hier schon jemand für den Workshop am 28.04.08 in Neustadt angemeldet?
> 
> ...


 

Ich |supergri.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## dat_geit (9. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@Stephan

Ich habe entschieden dich bei diesem Event nicht allein zu lassen.
Nachher machen dich da die ganzen bösen Jungs nur an, wie gerade hier wieder durch einen Vertreter S.W.A.F.T geschehen.:q

Ich dachte Andreas wären eher schon Schwimmhäute gewachsen und er benötigt neben der vorhanden Entenpelle schon gar keine Flossen mehr für das Belly.

Diseses Lebenszeichen wollte ich schon mal senden........*dabei!!!!!*

so ich habe fertig

Freue mich auf Mel, das Team und meinen Stephan



Andy


----------



## dat_geit (9. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Oh, das seh ich jetzt erst......Thomas auch greetz nach HH:m


----------



## Stingray (9. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Oh, das seh ich jetzt erst......Thomas auch greetz nach HH:m


 
Ja klar . Ich laß mir kurz mein Buch signieren und dann schaue ich Euch beim wedeln zu :q.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Moinsen,
@ : Sting und geit : das ist ja genial !!!
Eric auch dabei #6

Wird ja fast nen "Forentreff" :vik:

Mensch, jetzt freu ich mich ja doppelt.
@ Thomas : "dann schaue ich Euch beim wedeln zu" 
nun stapel mal nicht tief - vielleicht schmeißt Mel ja nach dem Event den Rest seiner Crew weg und engagiert uns. |bigeyes

:q:q:q:q:q 


@ Andi : ... schön, das du noch lebst...|jump:

lass mal wieder fischen oder zumindest #x

Grüssung Stephan #h


----------



## dat_geit (9. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

#6Ich freu mich auf euch.
Vor allem werden wir an diesem tag wohl nicht so schnell in die Heia gehen oder???

Da wird aber erst mal richtig einer ausgeschnackt.......:vikardy


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (9. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> #6Ich freu mich auf euch.
> Vor allem werden wir an diesem tag wohl nicht so schnell in die Heia gehen oder???
> 
> Da wird aber erst mal richtig einer ausgeschnackt.......:vikardy



Denk dran - ist ein Montag (sacht Eric - ich hab noch gar nicht geschaut) rechtzeitig Urlaub nehmen.

So bis Mittwoch / Donnerstag :q:q:q

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> @ : Sting und geit : das ist ja genial !!!
> Eric auch dabei #6
> 
> ...





Jepp - das wird's wohl  

Habe auch just meine Anmeldebestätigung bekommen #6


Weiß nur nicht, ob ich mich mehr auf Euch oder auf Mel Krieger freu  :q:q


Gruß,

Georg


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

ähm, mal ne Frage am Rande habt ihr alle den Kurs am 28.04.08 ?

Das gibt auch schon 2 Kurse a 3 h am 25.04.

Also ich hab den 6 h - Kurs gebucht.

@ Georg : Det er meget godt !!!

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Stingray (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stephan schrieb:


> ähm, mal ne Frage am Rande habt ihr alle den Kurs am 28.04.08 ?
> 
> Gruß Stephan #h


 

Jepp . Habe gerade die Bestätigung bekommen. 


@ Alle

Na das wird ja eine Klasse Truppe :z :q #6.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Jepp - am 28ten - man will ja was lernen :m


----------



## südlicht (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Klasse, das wird echt genital! #6

Ich freu mich drauf! |supergri

Schönen Abend noch, 

Eric


----------



## dat_geit (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Klaro der 28.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

6 Stunden mit euch werden wie im "Fluge" vergehen.:vik:

Was für ein passender Vergleich (Schulterklopf)......|supergri|supergri|supergri

Wo steigt die Aftershowparty und vor allem viel wichtiger wo gehen am nächsten Morgen alle zusammen fischen???|kopfkrat|rolleyes

Aber ein paar Tage bis dahin haben wir ja noch......

Andy


----------



## dat_geit (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Übrigens, wenn ich das so recht sehe, müssen wir ja mal Mutter Woyda ne Info zukommen lassen, dass wir dort das Basecamp errichten werden.

So zu sagen offizielles Membershotel oders?????


----------



## Stingray (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Na ich seh schon, muß mir wohl den Dienstag auch noch frei nehmen :m.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (10. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stingray schrieb:


> Na ich seh schon, muß mir wohl den Diestag auch noch frei nehmen :m.
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas


sach ich doch ... :m

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## AndreasG (11. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> @Stephan
> 
> Ich habe entschieden dich bei diesem Event nicht allein zu lassen.
> Nachher machen dich da die ganzen bösen Jungs nur an, wie gerade hier wieder durch einen Vertreter S.W.A.F.T geschehen.:q



Keine Bange Andy, SWAFT gibt´s nicht mehr.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## htp55 (11. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

N'abend,

wie & wo habt Ihr Euch denn angemeldet zur M.K.-Show?
Auf der Homepage habe ich nix gefunden. #c


----------



## südlicht (11. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Nabend :m

Hier: http://de.springforelle.de/?page=kurs_details

#h


----------



## dat_geit (12. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



AndreasG schrieb:


> Keine Bange Andy, SWAFT gibt´s nicht mehr.
> 
> Gruß
> Andreas



Ups, mein Beileid.
Hatte gar keine Todesanzeige gelesen, sonst hätte ich natürlich kondoliert, was ich hiermit nachhole.

#6Dann haste ja mehr Zeit mit Stephan und uns angeln zu gehen...

So wie viele Tage soll ich ich jetzt Urlaub einreichen????:q


----------



## AndreasG (12. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Ups, mein Beileid.
> Hatte gar keine Todesanzeige gelesen, sonst hätte ich natürlich kondoliert, was ich hiermit nachhole.
> 
> #6Dann haste ja mehr Zeit mit Stephan und uns angeln zu gehen...
> ...



Beileid? Nö.
Todesanzeige? Braucht´s nicht, hat sich halt so ergeben.
Mit euch wieder zum fischen? Jeder Zeit!

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## goeddoek (13. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Übrigens, wenn ich das so recht sehe, müssen wir ja mal Mutter Woyda ne Info zukommen lassen, dass wir dort das Basecamp errichten werden.
> 
> So zu sagen offizielles Membershotel oders?????




Das seh ich auch so - "Ute Zügig" wird sich bestimmt freuen und abends kann man dann mit dem Woydi Junior noch'n Bierchen schlürfen #g


----------



## Stingray (13. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ich merke schon das es Euch ernst ist mit der Hotenummer |uhoh:. OK, bin dabei .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (13. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hotelnummer ? |bigeyes

Ich glaube, da missverstehst Du etwas - auch wenn irgenwo was von "mit der Rute wedeln" stand  :q:q


Aber nu mal ernsthaft - das sieht ja nach einem netten Abschluss im Wiesenhof aus, oder ? #6: vik: #6


----------



## südlicht (13. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Doppelzimmer? |bigeyes

Nur noch 229 Tage #6:vik:#6

In stiller Vorfreude,

Eric :m


----------



## Stingray (13. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Du nun wieder Georg #d  . Wollte doch nur mal nachfragen ob unser Event nur den einen Tag geht, oder mit Übernachtung.


GrußThomas


----------



## dat_geit (14. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Dat sind doch schon mal gute Nachrichten von euch.

Damit steht das inoffizielle Tagungshotel!!!!!!#6:vik:

Ich bringe das Familie Woyda schonend bei.......|bla:|supergri

Oh Mann, so lange noch.......:c


----------



## südlicht (14. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Oh Mann, so lange noch.......:c


 
228 #6 

Gruß,
Eric


----------



## dat_geit (15. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

227#6


----------



## goeddoek (16. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Puuuh - nur noch 226 #h

Fast geschafft #6


----------



## dat_geit (21. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Nicht vergessen


nur noch 222:vik:


----------



## Karstein (21. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Psssst: noch 37 Tage, und wir probieren das optimierte Zweihand-Switchen nahe Lübeck für schmalen Taler unter Anleitung von Christopher Heiland - müssen net so lange warten, aber werden genauso fluchen wie ihr nächstes Jahr! :m


----------



## Stingray (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

221 Tage #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Farina (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stingray schrieb:


> 221 Tage #h.
> 
> Gruß Thomas


 
Also dieser Hype der um diesen Mel Krieger hier in Deutschland gemacht wird, erstaunt mich sehr. 

Kann der übers Wasser laufen, hat der Latschen an|gr:

Habt ihr nix anderes, dass ihr Euch so an dem Krieger hochzieht?

|gr:Farina


----------



## Christian D (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



> Habt ihr nix anderes, dass ihr Euch so an dem Krieger hochzieht?


 
Also für mich ist die Begegnung mit einem begnadeten Fliegenfischer eine Erfahrung, die ich nicht missen möchte. Für viele von uns ist die Fischerei nunmal lebensbestimmend.....
Habe mal dem Herrn Mauri über die Schulter sehen können und das war einfach beeindruckend!Und vor allem sehr sehr lehrreich.


----------



## Truttafriend (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@Farina

Charmant Charmant!

Deine Trollerei ist durch nix zu ersetzen #6
Du weißt wie der Mann heißt. Dein Posting habe ich editiert.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stingray schrieb:


> 221 Tage #h.
> 
> Gruß Thomas




Moin,

egal wie lange es noch dauert.

Ich bin dabei und freue mich !!!

1. Der "Workshop" ist teuer,  - ja stimmt !!!( meine pers. Meinung)
2. Mel kann nicht alles alleine schaffen und daher wird ( wahrscheinlich) die Hauptarbeit von  den Co - Inst. geleistet - auch O.K.( meine pers. Meinung)
3. Ich habe die Möglichkeit mich von einem der besten Flifi - Lehrer der Welt anleiten zu lassen  ( meine pers. Meinung)
4. Ich habe die Möglichkeit, eine "Ikone" meiner Leidenschaft persönlich zu treffen. ( meine pers. Meinung)


... das sind die Gründe, warum ich dabei sein WILL !!! #c;+:l:g:k

@ farina : Vielleicht hast du Recht #c - ... ist mir persönlich sch... egal

Ich kann, darf, will dabei sein !!!:vik::vik::vik:


Freue mich auch darauf !!! |bla::m

Gruß Stephan Smölfen |supergri#6


----------



## dat_geit (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@Farina

Ich bin ein Mann der klaren Worte.

Daher folgendes.

Wir ziehen uns nicht an diesem alten Mann hoch, den man überall auf der Welt kennt, sondern freuen uns, wenn du richtig gelesen hast auch darauf, uns zu treffen und einiges zusammen zu machen.

Mann und auch Frau kann es auch anders sagen. Das Event innerhalb unseres Treffen ist für uns schön, aber da geht noch einiges nebenbei, auf das wir uns jetzt schon freuen.

|rolleyesVor allem entfallen teuere Reise und Unterbringungskosten, denn wir fischen vor der Haustür. Mir ist es allein schon die Möglichkeit wert, einen der wirklichen Pioniere die Hand geben zu dürfen. 

Wenn es dir nicht passt, lese einfach diesen Thread nicht weiter, denn wir sind noch lange nicht im heissen Bereich.

Warte ab, was hier geht wenn wir erst mal zweistellig werden.

Andy


----------



## dat_geit (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@Farina

Deine verbalen Ausfallerscheinungen scheinen wohl mit deinem zu großen Ego sich zu steigern.......

Da gab es schon mal was mit einem gewissen Siggi, der hier im Norden ein hohes Ansehen genießt.

Troll dich dich wieder in die von dir geführten Threads und leb dich dort aus.
Ich benötige keinen Kurs von dir, weil mir bereits deine Einstellung nicht passt.

Klar genug????

hier noch mal für alle zum Nachlesen, aus welchem Holz du geschnitzt bist.....

Zitat:
Zitat von *Ulli3D* 

 
Hallo Farina,

Bottrop ist ja von uns nicht soo weit entfernt, würde auch gern am Kurs teilnehmen, bin aber ziemlicher Anfänger, der gerade mal einen Rollwurf, dank der Anleitung von Siegi Stümke von R & R, halbwegs hinkriegt. Rute hab ich schon.

_Kenne Siggi Stümper nicht, bei mir geht es um die Hohe Schule der Fliegenfischerkunst, ich möchte eigentlich auch nur mal zeigen was wurftechnisch mit der Fliegenrute möglich ist. Es wird sicherlich auch keine Massenveranstaltungen geben._

_Farina_

Schlußbemerkung von mir:
Interessant jemanden nicht zu kennen, ihn dann bewußt so zu schreiben, aber die Abkürzung seines Vornamen im Gegensatz zu deinem Vorredner richtig zu schreiben.


----------



## Gnilftz (22. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@ Farina

Es heißt zwar don't feed the troll, aber ich bin gerade so gut drauf... |rolleyes

Mel Krieger ist für mich eine Lichtgestalt im Fliegenfischen. Dabei kommt es nicht auf werferische Fähigkeiten und Tricks ala z.B. Mortensen an, sondern einfach um die Aura die diesen Mann umgibt. Der Knabe hätte sogar in Flecktarn mehr Ausstrahlung, als Du... #y

Schönen Abend noch. |wavey:


----------



## Stingray (23. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Mensch Jungs, wer so viel rummotzt wie Farina hat warscheinlich nur Probleme mit seinen eigenen werferischen Fähigkeiten. Keine Angst Farina. Üben üben üben |pftroest: dann wird das schon .


Also ich freue mich schon auf Euch und Mel. Wir werden mit Sicherheit viel Spaß haben #h. Ach ja. *220 *Tage .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## goeddoek (23. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ruhig Jungs #h


Vielleicht missfällt Karina ja, dass Mel keine weidgerechten Klamotten trägt :q :q :q :q


----------



## Farina (24. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

noch 219!!!!!!!|muahah:


----------



## Dorschdiggler (25. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



			
				Farina schrieb:
			
		

> |muahah:




erinnert mich irgendwie an die kleinen Strolche #c#c

immer lauern, ob man nicht jemandem einen Knüppel zwischen die Beine werfen kann


----------



## Farina (28. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Noch 5160 Stunden.....:vik:


----------



## Stingray (28. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> Noch 5160 Stunden.....:vik:


 
Hey toll ! Florina macht den Counter für uns #6.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## xxxxxx (28. September 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hi
Noch 305188 minuten

Marco


----------



## highlander67 (5. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



> Der ist nichtmal unter den besten 5... ??!!??


 
wonach misst man denn die fünf besten...das würde mich interessieren...


----------



## Farina (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



highlander67 schrieb:


> wonach misst man denn die fünf besten...das würde mich interessieren...


 

Ganz einfach...............................#6

1. Nach der traditionellen u. waidgerechten Bekleidung am Wasser

2. An der Preisklasse der Rute

3. Nach der Größe seines SUV (Am besten Porsche oder Land Rover)

4. seiner Armbanduhr (mindestens Glashütte )

5. Zertifizierungsaufnäher an seiner Weste (FFFFFEE***** muß er schon haben.

6.*****

7.******


8. perferkte Woodu-Cast-Technik mit verschlossenen Augen.


:vik:Farina


----------



## südlicht (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Geh doch einfach wieder ins Bett.... #d


----------



## Wasserpatscher (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ich habe einige Bücher über's Fliegenfischen gelesen. Das mit Abstand beste war "Die Quintessenz des Fliegenwerfens" von Mel Krieger. Der unprätenziöse Stil (wie würde wohl ein Buch klingen, dass gewisse Egomanen und Möchte-gern-Ikonen schreiben würden?) und die wohltuend undogmatische Art der Anleitung, dass ist einfach unübertrefflich. Keine ehernen und unflexiblen Regeln ("Stopp auf elf Uhr"...), nur die Ermunterung und sehr hilfreiche Tipps, den eigenen Stil zu finden. Auch die bildhafte und übrigens gut ins Deutsche übersetzte Sprache ist ein Genuss!

Leider gibt es keine Veranstaltung hier in der Nähe - das hätte ich mir vielleicht auch gegönnt.


----------



## xxxxxx (11. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Tach auch


> anz einfach...............................#6
> 
> 1. Nach der traditionellen u. waidgerechten Bekleidung am Wasser
> 
> ...



Da muss ich was berichtigen
zu 1. Also die Tarnbüx unter die Wathose .. Riiichtig !

zu 2. Nach der preisklasse der Rute(N) und der anzahl caddy´s 

zu3. Nö damit kommt man net unter die Top5 ein gepimpter Hummer muss es schon sein, also Bitte !!

zu4. Na Hauptsache Wasserdicht

zu5. Und die Urkunden dazu hängen im Hummer.

zu6. An seinem Whiskey Keller,

und last but not least
8. Er muss auch besoffen noch elegant WERFEN können ...


So nur mal zum klarstellen 

TL Marco


----------



## highlander67 (12. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



> Ganz einfach...............................#6
> 
> 1. Nach der traditionellen u. waidgerechten Bekleidung am Wasser
> 
> ...


 
genau..sowas habe ich mir auch gedacht..grins

hätte mich aber über ne antwort gefreut, von der person, die so eine liste hier aufstellt..


----------



## Farina (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

war ein paar Tage weg...

ISSER schon da?:vik:|jump:|splat2:|gutenach


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> war ein paar Tage weg...
> 
> ISSER schon da?:vik:|jump:|splat2:|gutenach




Moin farina, 

hast Glück gehabt.

Er ist noch nicht da - sind auch noch Plätze frei.
Melde dich doch auch an.

Vielleicht kannst du ja Mel und den anderen noch was beibringen.

Gruß Stephan :g


----------



## Stingray (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stephan schrieb:


> Vielleicht kannst du ja Mel und den anderen noch was beibringen.
> 
> Gruß Stephan :g


 

|muahah:|muahah:|muahah:


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Farina (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stephan schrieb:


> Moin farina,
> 
> Vielleicht kannst du ja Mel und den anderen noch was beibringen.
> 
> Gruß Stephan :g


 
Wurftechnisch sicher nicht, in Sachen Lebenserfahrung sicherlich auch nichts, aber das man nicht mit einem Tourisonnenhut aus Malle ans Wasser geht, könnte ich ihm schon vermitteln.:vik:

Morgen gehts Äschen schädeln, muss bis Allerheiligen den Räucherschrank voll machen, verkaufe am Waldfriedhof in Herten an Allerheiligen immer Räucherfisch.:m

Farina


----------



## Wasserpatscher (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> ...aber das man nicht mit einem Tourisonnenhut aus Malle ans Wasser geht, könnte ich ihm schon vermitteln.



Sicherlich könnte er Dir vermitteln, dass manche Leute zum Fliegenfischen immer richtig angezogen sind, egal, was sie tragen, und andere schaffen es nie - Schönheit kommt von innen!


----------



## Gnilftz (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Wasserpatscher schrieb:


> Sicherlich könnte er Dir vermitteln, dass manche Leute zum Fliegenfischen immer richtig angezogen sind, egal, was sie tragen, und andere schaffen es nie - Schönheit kommt von innen!



#6
Schön gesagt, äääh geschrieben.


----------



## goeddoek (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> aber das man nicht mit einem Tourisonnenhut aus Malle ans Wasser geht, könnte ich ihm schon vermitteln.:vik:
> 
> 
> Farina





Wo steht das denn, Hase ?  Zeig uns doch mal ein Bild, wie Du ans Wasser gehst - so zur Anschauung


----------



## oh-nemo (20. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



> Wahrscheinlich irgend eine Legende


Jepp.Is halt der Papst für uns vonne Kyste :vik:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml2felPgVEI


----------



## Farina (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hallo Leute,

wir sind unter 200 Tagen:vik: Mel badet jetzt schon wöchentlich in Line-Dressing, damit sein Körper geschmeidig wird. Aber soll ich Euch was sagen, Farina wird auch auflaufen.

Den Wurfgott muss ich mir auch mal antun:l

Farina


----------



## dat_geit (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Da machst du aber gleich ne Menge Menschen wirklich glücklich, weil wir dann auch endlich mal an der Küste ein vernünftiges Wurferlebnis bekommen werden.:vik:

Wirft man bei euch eigentlich auch mit ner Wathose oder sollen wir schon mal nach deiner Größe Fragen?

Ach so ja, die Ostesse dürfte um die Zeit 6-7 Grad haben, also lieber nicht mit ner Plastikbüx kommen.

Und wenn wir dann schon dabei sind, kann man auch kostenlos gleich ne Runde Belly bei uns fahren, damit wir halt mal so richtig was für nen Gast dieser Größenordnung tun können.:m

Von nun an wird mir im Winter nicht mehr kalt werden.

Geworfen wird hier oben mit 6er Einhand aufwärts. Darf auch gerne etwas schwerer sein, wenn Wind und Welle mal wieder so richtig zur Sache gehen.

Hab ich alles in einem Crashkurs hier durch Freunde geelrnt und gebe es gerne weiter.
Würde dir sogar ne selbstgebaute in dieser Klasse überlassen, wenn du was brauchst.

Ach ja ich hatte ja ganz vergssen, dass wir für solche Sachen sogar ne Übersicht hier haben.

Na ja, doppelt hält halt besser.

Ich freu mich.#6#6#6


----------



## Mr. Sprock (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Aber nicht, dass die ganze Aufmerksamkeit von Mel abgelenkt wird und er beleidigt von dannen zieht. Ich denke, dass das keine gute Idee ist.


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (5. November 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> wir sind unter 200 Tagen:vik: Mel badet jetzt schon wöchentlich in Line-Dressing, damit sein Körper geschmeidig wird. Aber soll ich Euch was sagen, Farina wird auch auflaufen.
> 
> ...



Hi Farina,

ich glaube ja nicht, das du dich wirklich angemeldet hast. 


Gruß Stephan|wavey:


----------



## dat_geit (6. November 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ach ja, da wir nicht an Gebirgsbächen bei lauschigen Sonnenschein fischen und baden gehen, sollten wir vielleicht für die Auswärtigen, die die Bedingungen hier nicht kennen, noch was dazu schreiben.........

Ich stelle mir vor, dass das sonst ganz schön haarig wird in Trachtenklamotte bei ner steifen Brise in der Welle zu stehen.......obwohl echte Wurfkünstler ja den Teil, den wir waten ja locker durch werfen ersetzen können.......

Wie war das noch???ß Ach ja Sbiro und raus damit.....:q


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (11. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Wie lange noch ?

Vorher nochmal in Lübeck tüddeln ?

Gebt doch mal "laut".

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Noch viel zu lang.......immer noch Dreistellig......

Können wir tüddeln, wedeln und Kurs nicht zusammen schmeißen??????

Ach ja, wie wäre es mit ner gemeinsamen Fahrt an den neuen nordischen Wallfahrtort "Schloß Wotersen"?????


----------



## südlicht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Nabend! #h

Ich werd wohl Freitag anreisen und bin zu jeder Schandtat bereit 

Ach ja, es sind noch 198.720 Minuten |supergri

Also 3312 Stunden... |supergri

19 Wochen :q

oder auch 138 Tage... :l


Wünsche allerseits einen guten Start ins Wochenende,

Eric


----------



## dat_geit (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ich wollte am Sonntag bereits den ganzen Tag opfern, Montag wird niemand mehr ins Bett gehen und Dienstag legen wir dann doch wohl richtig los oder???:vik:


----------



## südlicht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Dito #6

Gruß Stephan #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Mann wenn ich wüsste, dass ich Zeit habe..denn aber..
Stephan vielleicht finden wir ja bis dahin noch´n Suchtdämpfer in Form von Südwestlichen Winden an unseren Gestaden.:q
zeig Dir dann aaaaalllleeees was ich so weiß vom Flifi #c
Dauert auch nich lange 
und dann fröhnen wir noch´n bischen dem Plumpsangeln 

Schönen Abend

Piet


----------



## südlicht (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

*EIN* Platz ist für den 28.04. noch frei... #6


----------



## Stingray (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Samstag und Sonntag geht ja nun gar nicht da ist man doch hier  http://www.german-fly-festival.de/ . Muß doch mal gucken was der Mel mir da am Montag alles nicht bei bringen kann . Mal sehen ob ich mir auch für Dienstag noch frei nehmen kann.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stxxxxxxxxx (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> Mann wenn ich wüsste, dass ich Zeit habe..denn aber..
> Stephan vielleicht finden wir ja bis dahin noch´n Suchtdämpfer in Form von Südwestlichen Winden an unseren Gestaden.:q
> zeig Dir dann aaaaalllleeees was ich so weiß vom Flifi #c
> Dauert auch nich lange
> ...



... ich fröne schon mal jetzt am Sonntag ...

:q:m

Gruß Stephan :g


----------



## Schutenpiet (17. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

|jump:


Bin dabei hat geklappt  :vik:

Cu am 28.04.08

:m

Piet


----------



## südlicht (23. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

*128 |supergri#h*


----------



## dat_geit (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

so lang noch......;+


----------



## Rausreißer (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Na, dann mal frohe Weihnachten.|wavey:
Ich weiss ja immer noch nicht was ich von Kursen halten soll?

http://effa-germany.de/Was_ist_EFFA/was_ist_effa.html

Aber werfen kann M. Krieger ja genial#6

Gernot #h


----------



## Stingray (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Rausreißer schrieb:


> Aber werfen kann M. Krieger ja genial#6
> 
> Gernot #h


 
Nach Mauri kommt Krieger, dann irgentwann Mortensens. Dann kann ich zwar immer noch nicht werfen, aber mitreden |supergri.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. Dezember 2007)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> so lang noch......;+



Ich darf eher hin hab ´nen Ticket für den 25.4.08
hoffe aber, dass ich mit dem anderen Sauhaufen am Montag wedeln darf #d . Springforelle will sehen was er tun kann #6

Peter


----------



## südlicht (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

|supergri|supergri|supergri

So, nun isses dieses Jahr! :m

also noch 119 mal Schlafen...

@ Peter: Gib Bescheid, wenns was neues gibt.

Frohes Neues Jahr an alle,

Eric


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ja, ja und langsam auf dem Weg zur Zweistelligkeit.....sollte ich mir noch ein Maßband kaufen??? Wie vor ganz vielen Monden in einer vergangenen Zeit........


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

:q@ dat geit: Da warst du auch ?? ich hätte gedacht du gehörst zum weißen Jahrgang :q

Peter


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Peter, das könnte ich ja fast als Beleidigung auffassen|gr:, wenn ich nicht schon lange damit meinen Frieden gemacht hätte.

12ender OFw a.D.. Was meinste woher ich sonst auf solche bekloppten Ideen kommen würde, bei Schneegestöber in einer Watbüx durch die Förde zu schleichen oder etwa bei Minus 19 Grad und 4 Grad Wassertemp mit nem Sitzkissen durch die Ostsee zu flügen ???????

#c:cOder werden noch mehr Beispiele gebraucht für posttraumatischen Umgang mit dieser Vergangenheit.....?????

:qIch hätzte noch genug.....


Andy


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



dat_geit schrieb:


> Peter, das könnte ich ja fast als Beleidigung auffassen|gr:, wenn ich nicht schon lange damit meinen Frieden gemacht hätte.
> 
> 12ender OFw a.D.. Was meinste woher ich sonst auf solche bekloppten Ideen kommen würde, bei Schneegestöber in einer Watbüx durch die Förde zu schleichen oder etwa bei Minus 19 Grad und 4 Grad Wassertemp mit nem Sitzkissen durch die Ostsee zu flügen ???????
> 
> ...




|pftroest:  Ist ja schon gut |supergri  ..dachte ja nur 112 udrvh  |supergri|supergri

Peter (Haupt.? bei der LW) |supergri|supergri


----------



## dat_geit (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ach ja ich war beim Heer Panzertruppe, breit fahren und schmal denken.......

Jawohl, der musste noch raus.:q

Mensch Peter seh mal zu sonst werden wir dich einfach für den 28.04 als Maskottchen adoptieren.#h

Was geht derzeit in Marzipanstadt????

Barsche oder???


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Weiß nicht ob Barsche gehn#c, will Sonntag nach D. in OH. zum TP :q. Erst bauchbooten, später dann fusselfischen
brauch ich jetzt

Peter


----------



## dat_geit (4. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Schade, hab Frühschicht.
Sonst wäre ich am TP dabei.

Guter Bericht zum BB übrigens im neuen Raubfisch wo es damit auf hecht geht und auch die Teile ein wenig verglichen werden.

Sorry, alles OffTopic, aber wir haben ja noch Zeit bis zur 99:l


----------



## südlicht (13. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

107 #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

:vik::vik::vik::vik:
96 und der Rest von heute

Peter


----------



## südlicht (21. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

99 :k:k#h
Nu kommt der Tag immer näher....

@ Peter: Bleibt es also dabei, dass du drei Tage vor uns dran bist? Aber irgendwas scheint dann mit deiner Berechnung nicht zu stimmen |kopfkrat 

Wünsche allen einen angenehmen Start in die Woche,

Eric


----------



## Schutenpiet (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@ Südlicht : korrigiere :95 Tage oder vielleicht ja doch 98 ??
mal abwarten was Springforelle hinbekommt.

#h  Peter


----------



## südlicht (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@ Peter: Na, dann hoffen wir mal weiter...  Gib Bescheid, wenn du was hörst...


98 :vik:

Gruß, Eric


----------



## dat_geit (22. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

98 :q:q:q#h


----------



## südlicht (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Da waren es nur noch 93 #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (27. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

#c Noch viel zu lange ..:q
Peter


----------



## südlicht (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> #c Noch viel zu lange ..:q
> Peter


 

Wohl wahr.... Aber ich verspreche dir, morgen ist es wieder ein Tag weniger...  |supergri#h

Mann, ich freu mich... #v


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



südlicht schrieb:


> Wohl wahr.... Aber ich verspreche dir, morgen ist es wieder ein Tag weniger...  |supergri#h
> 
> Mann, ich freu mich... #v




#hstimmt für mich noch 88 |supergri|supergri
|kopfkrat schau vielleicht trotzdem Montag mal in der Pause vorbei |bigeyes
Peter


----------



## südlicht (28. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> |kopfkrat schau vielleicht trotzdem Montag mal in der Pause vorbei |bigeyes
> Peter


 

Würd mich freuen... #h


----------



## südlicht (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

:q#h:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (2. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

#6  86 bis der Guru kommt :q:q
Peter


----------



## südlicht (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

83 :q:q:q


----------



## Dorschdiggler (6. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



südlicht schrieb:


> 83 :q:q:q



sacht mal....hab' ich irgendwas verpasst, oder rechnet Ihr einfach nur wirr, um Farina zu verwirren ??

Wir haben heute den 6. Februar....bedeutet noch 23 Tage in diesem Monat.
Dazu 31 Tage März....macht schonmal 54 Tage.....und wenn ich dann vom 28.4 ausgehe (also nochmal plus 27 Tage), dann bin ich bei 81......höchstens aber 82, wenn ich den 28.4. mitrechne.....

also....ist doch kürzer als gedacht....


Berichtigt mich, wenn ich vielleicht nicht rechnen kann |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (7. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

79 und den Rest von heute  :vik::vik:
könnt mich denn ja am WE fragen, wie´s war :q
Aber vielleicht klappts ja doch noch mit Montag 
Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (14. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

*71 udRvH  


Peter



*


----------



## Farina (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Gottseidank nur nocht 67!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Schutenpiet (18. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

*3 Tage eher  |supergri|supergri|supergri
wenn aber jemand anderes lieber eher möchte, dann tausch ich zur Not mit ihm  ;+;+

Ansonsten weiß ich eher, was Ihr wissen solltet  |rolleyes|supergri|supergri

Peter

*


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hey Südleuchte was ist den mit Deinem Countdown  
Du lässt das ganz schön schleifen 

Peter


----------



## südlicht (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ok Ok |rotwerden Ist ja gut...

Noch 63 udRvH :q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@Südlicht Happy Birthday und Alles Gute

|schild-g



Peter


----------



## Stingray (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Auch von mir ein |birthday: Eric .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## südlicht (25. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hey, das ist ja klasse... Danke, das freut mich |supergri#6


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

|wavey:  57 Und heute !!!!|laola:


Peter


----------



## goeddoek (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



AFS-Beckmann schrieb:


> |wavey:  57 Und heute !!!!|laola:
> 
> 
> Peter




.... und Südlicht, wenn auch verspätet, aber nicht minder herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag. Alles Gute, Glück, Gesundheit uuuuuuund #a:s:a#a


----------



## südlicht (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Danke Georg |wavey:

Gruß ins gelobte Land,

Eric


----------



## Farina (3. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hoffentlich wird es nicht so stürmisch wie am Wochenende#d

Das wäre absoluter Mist, habe gerade gehört das Hendrik Mortensen am WE bei Duerkopp auch nicht werfen konnte.

Farina


----------



## goeddoek (3. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> Hoffentlich wird es nicht so stürmisch wie am Wochenende#d
> 
> Das wäre absoluter Mist, habe gerade gehört das Hendrik Mortensen am WE bei Duerkopp auch nicht werfen konnte.
> 
> Farina




Wie kann das denn ? Stammt nicht von Mortensen der Spruch "Wind ist nur ein mentales Problem" ? :q:q:q:q:q


----------



## Schutenpiet (3. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@ Georg: werfen wir etwa draussen???|bigeyes

Peter


----------



## Barschl (3. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Sie müssen sich an Sterne krallen um nicht vom Himmel zu fallen.....


----------



## goeddoek (8. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Barschl schrieb:


> Sie müssen sich an Sterne krallen um nicht vom Himmel zu fallen.....




Wow |bigeyes Ein Zitat aus 'nem Rammstein-Text #6|bigeyes

Also - wenn das kein aussagekräftiges Posting ist .... |supergri |supergri |supergri


----------



## Schutenpiet (10. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Wie´s Leben so spielt::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:
see you am 28.4. zum rumfuchteln  |supergri|supergri|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## goeddoek (10. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Goi -ääällll :vik:

Das wird ja 'ne klasse Truppe #6


----------



## Schutenpiet (19. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Glatte  40 Tage noch.....
Dann geht´s looos  #h

Peter


----------



## Schutenpiet (26. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Haaaalooo 33 sag ich nur #h
|supergri|supergri

Peter


----------



## Stingray (28. März 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Ok 31 ! Aber vorher übe ich noch mit Dem hier in Hamburg :vik: http://www.buch-mortensen.de/news.html


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Stingray schrieb:


> Ok 31 ! Aber vorher übe ich noch mit Dem hier in Hamburg :vik: http://www.buch-mortensen.de/news.html
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Schuuuummmmler  :q:q:q

Peter


----------



## Farina (4. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

jooo, nu isser bald doo, unser Mel

Ich hoffe nur, datter endlich vernünftige Klamotten an hat.

Farina


----------



## Stingray (4. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> jooo, nu isser bald doo, unser Mel
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, datter endlich vernünftige Klamotten an hat.
> 
> Farina


 
Vieleicht bringt Er ja auch ein paar Montana Zwerge mit. Wenn es da welche gibt .

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Schutenpiet (4. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



Farina schrieb:


> jooo, nu isser bald doo, unser Mel
> 
> Ich hoffe nur, datter endlich vernünftige Klamotten an hat.
> 
> Farina



Woll´n ja mal sehen, wie Du so rumrennst 

#h Peter


----------



## Mr. Sprock (20. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

*wop wop   wop wop   wop wop*


----------



## südlicht (24. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

So, Montag isses soweit |supergri

Fahre heute Abend los Richtung Küste und werde bis zum Workshop auf dem Wallnauer Campingplatz auf Fehmarn "residieren".

Jungs, ich freu mich auf das Event und auf euch...

Bis Montag,

Eric #h


----------



## Schutenpiet (24. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Hey Südfunzel, hau was raus auf Fehmarn, vielleicht guck ich mal lang am Sonntag. wenn Du diese Nachricht noch liest, gib mal ´ne PN zwecks Kontakt

Peter


----------



## südlicht (25. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Moin Peter,

alles klar, ich schick dir mal meine Mobilnummer per PN.

Sitze gerade in meinem Mietwohnwagen in Wallnau. Das Beste, hier gibts WLan :q 

So, jetzt wird noch ne Stulle geschmiert und dann gehts ab ans Wasser...

Bis die Tage,

Eric


----------



## Farina (25. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Noch ein paar Stunden und ich darf ihm die Rute zum Wurfpool tragen:vik: 

Auf nach Schloß Wortensen

Farina:k


----------



## goeddoek (27. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Morgen ist's soweit :vik:

Schon aufgeregt, Jungs?  :q


----------



## Stingray (27. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Schon aufgeregt, Jungs?  :q


 

Nöö ! Habe Ihn ja Gestern schon in Action gesehen :q. Bis gleich Jungs #h.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Farina (27. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Freut Euch drauf, absolut genialer Typ

Nur das die den alten Mann auf ein so wackeliges Floß packen ist eine Frechheit.

Farina


----------



## Schutenpiet (28. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Morgen ist's soweit :vik:
> 
> Schon aufgeregt, Jungs?  :q





Jaaaaa heute wedeln bis sich der Tennisarm meldet.
@ Georg: bin wahrscheinlich kurz vor neun in Neustadt

Peter


----------



## snoekbaars (28. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Moin zusammen!!



Farina schrieb:


> Freut Euch drauf, absolut genialer Typ



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!!



Farina schrieb:


> Nur das die den alten Mann auf ein so wackeliges Floß packen ist eine Frechheit.



Meines Wissens hat er weder gestern noch vorgestern drauf gestanden.

TL
Ralph


----------



## Dorschdiggler (28. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



snoekbaars schrieb:


> Meines Wissens hat er weder gestern noch vorgestern drauf gestanden.
> 
> TL
> Ralph




Richtig....er hat dankend abgelehnt


----------



## Schutenpiet (29. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

Moin.. kann nur sagen : Es war super !!!#6
Mel wirft nicht nur gut, er hat auch eine superleichte Art, dieses Wissen weiterzugeben. Bei dem Wetter eine Spitzenveranstaltung.

Peter


----------



## AlBundy (29. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

@ Peter,

...mir ist zu Ohren gekommen, du hättest gestern auf der Veranstaltung für dich den Entschluss gefasst, mit dem Fliegenwedeln aufzuhören!... |rolleyes

...Rute Nummer zwei!... #t... :g


----------



## goeddoek (29. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

So ist es - war absolute Klasse #6 #6 #6

Mr. Krieger in Spitzenform, tolle Instruktoren und tolle Teilnehmer #6


----------



## Stingray (29. April 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*



goeddoek schrieb:


> So ist es - war absolute Klasse #6 #6 #6
> 
> Mr. Krieger in Spitzenform, tolle Instruktoren und tolle Teilnehmer #6


 

Dem schließe ich mich an :l.


Gruß Thomas


----------



## südlicht (1. Mai 2008)

*AW: M. Krieger in Deutschland*

So, ich bin nun auch wieder zu Hause und kann nur sagen:

Klasse Jungs, das war ne wirklich gelungene Sache. #6:l

Schreibt mir mal ne PN, wegen der Fotos, die ich hier habe.

Ich geh jetzt träumen,

Eric


----------

